# Which trades better-HGVC or Marriott Manor Club Club



## Bxian (Dec 15, 2006)

Thanks to all the TUG members who have helped educate me  I am considering the purchase of either an HGVC timeshare or a Marriott Manor Club (both resale).  H and I are in our 50s-2 kids in college who still love to vacation with us (I know that may change).  H likes to golf, but is not a diehard-he typically goes with our son once or twice a year.  We both love the beach, exploring cities, and curling up in front of a roaring fire at a mountain resort.  We each get 4 weeks vacation, and my job schedule provides me with 3 and 4 day weeeknds.
We are Hilton Honors Diamond members (may drop to Gold  after 2008), and have used Hilton Honors points and used our Hilton AmEX to have some great award stay vacations in the last 3 years that we otherwise could not have afforded with 2 in college (the 2 Hiltons in Paris, Hilton Waikoloa Village on the Big Island, Hilton Los Cabos, Hilton SF and NY Hilton).

I have decided that HGVC and Marriott interest me the most.  Buying an HGVC unit would allow us to maximize Hilton Honors usage even more at times.  However, we're not big on Las Vegas, think Orlando is overbuilt, and love Hawaii but would not go there often due to the long plane ride from our NJ home.  I would be interested in visiting some of the HGVC affiliates (particularly NYC, S. Fla, Scotland and some of the Intrawest locations), as well as Samoset in Maine, Massanutten in Va., Chetola in NC, Morrits Grand in Grand Cayman< Fairfield Alexandria in VA   and Smuggs in VT, all of which appear to be in RCI.

 How hard is it to trade an HGVC unit for these locations?  Also, any idea of how hard it is to find an 8400 point resale and what the pricing would be?  I would like to go to some of the new resorts in CA and Bermuda that HGVC has anounced, but I understand that more points are needed.

The other option would be plat Marriott Manor Club-I have read that these trade fairly well.  The resort is within a reasonable drive of our home, and I anticipate that we would use it rather than trade every 3 years or so.  How hard is it to tade into the other Marriott locations using an MMC trade (particularly Newport Coast and Hilton Head)?  Also, I woould love to trade for Four Seasons, Westin and Hyatt (and perhaps DVC)-is this realistic with a MMC unit?

Finally, which is easier to book for a stay that is shorter than a full week?


----------



## Bill4728 (Dec 15, 2006)

HGVC and Marriott are very different companies. 

If your using your HGVC to trade within the HGVC system you aren't really trading just using your points and any open unit is available to you. Therefore if you want to go to the Scottland HGVC you call and ask when they have a room available and book it. Also, stay a many or few of days as you want. Easy!! If you want to go to a resort not assoc with HGVC, you have to make a trade with RCI which is much more difficult.

With Marriott, Any time you will not be staying in your own resort and season, you'll need to trade. Some trades are easy, some hard, some very hard. 





> Also, I woould love to trade for Four Seasons, Westin and Hyatt (and perhaps DVC)-is this realistic with a MMC unit?


 All these TS companies trade with II and therefore Marriott can get them but the best use of a Marriott TS is trading to other Marriott TS locations. You also must trade a full week for a full week when trading with II. 

Good Luck


----------



## somerville (Dec 15, 2006)

If you are planning on exchanging, you should also consider which exchange company has the resorts that most interest you.  HGVC is affiliated with RCI and Marriott is affiliated with II.


----------



## Bxian (Dec 15, 2006)

Thanks-I was aware of the RCI and II difference-which led to my question about the ability to trade out of the HGVC and Marriott systems.


----------



## Steve (Dec 15, 2006)

I own a platinum week at Marriott's Manor Club, and I also own two HGVC properties.  So I am somewhat familiar with the options you are considering.  As others have said, Hilton and Marriott have very different timeshare systems.  Hilton is much more flexible, but I think Marriott has far better locations.  I also have found II to be a much better exchange company than RCI.  

One of my resorts, Hurricane House, is dual affiliated with both II and RCI...as well as being part of HGVC.  It truly is the best of all possible worlds.  It is very expensive to own, however, and it really isn't worth the cost unless you like Sanibel Island and plan to use your home week from time to time.

If I were buying mainly to exchange...and I could only choose one...I personally would choose Marriott.  Nicer resorts, better locations (for what I like), and great trade power through II.

Steve


----------



## Seth Nock (Dec 16, 2006)

Marriott is part of II.  You must trade for a full week.  Hilton is part of RCI, you can book RCI nightly 1 night minimum or Hilton, 3 night minimum.  With Marriott, you have an advantage trading for other Marriotts.  With Hilton, you use your points to book another Hilton.  4 seasons, Hyatt and Weston are all part of II.  For Hyatt and Weston, the club chooses which weeks get deposited into II, therefore, often the leftover units and properties are deposited.  Don't expect to trade your Marriott for a New Years week at Hyatt Aspen.  Also, Hyatts are small properties.  There are not that many units available to deposit.  Check the TUG classifieds for pricing, but an 8400 point HGVC Orlando unit typically sells for about $15,000- $17,000.  The price tends to be "regulated" by Hilton's Right of First Refusal.  Marriott has also been exercising Right of First Refusal recently.  Have you considered Marriott Beach Place Towers or Grande Vista?  My buyers have indicated to me that they trade better than the Manor Club.


----------



## Steamboat Bill (Dec 16, 2006)

Seth Nock said:
			
		

> Marriott has also been exercising Right of First Refusal recently.  Have you considered Marriott Beach Place Towers or Grande Vista?  My buyers have indicated to me that they trade better than the Manor Club.



This is the first post I have ever seen stating Marriott Grande Vista trades better than Marriott Manor Club. 

I am calling this bluff....show me the proof.


----------



## Steve (Dec 16, 2006)

Marriott's Manor Club is a great trader (as well as a beautiful resort to stay at).  I, too, am skeptical that Grande Vista trades better.  I realize that Orlando Marriotts trade better than a lot of people think...but the same is true of Manor Club.  It trades MUCH better than one might expect from a resort in Williamsburg.  Manor Club also has much lower maintenance fees and taxes than either Grande Vista or Beachplace Towers.  

Steve


----------



## Bxian (Dec 17, 2006)

Seth-I have thought about Beach Place and Grande Vista, but the reviews of Beach Place that I have read have not been all that positive.  Since I have heard that it is not all that hard to trade into the Orlando Marriott locations, I had thought that a plat Manor Club  (lock-off) would trade better than an Orlando Marriott.  Also, since Williamsburg is only about a 5 hour drive for us, I thought we might actually stay at MMC every few years. Orlando can be an inexpensive plane ride, but it is still a plane ride away.   I saw a post recently which indicated that a MMC owner had been able to trade into DVC.  Although our kids are older, we enjoy Disney-but would probably want to try to trade into an on-site Disney property if we owned MMC.
I have a cousin and a good friend who are each Marriott owners (both developer purchases).  My cousin owns a non-plat week at one of the older Orlando Marriotts.  They use theirs mostly to trade for hotel points, but have been able to pull Orlando and Hilton Head at spring break.  Our friends own at Seaview in NJ-they have gotten good trades with their 2 weeks, but I think that is because of the 13 month window.  They own 1 plat and 1 gold at Seaview, and feel that the gold would be basically useless but for the 13 month advantage.
I would be interested to hear any anecdotal evidence about plat MMC not trading well, as this would be an important consideration for us.  In the Marriott system, the places that I would most like to trade into would be Newport Beach, Hilton Head, Lake Tahoe or Hawaii (but probably in the spring or fall).
Also-any more news as to the point values that the new Hilton Carlsbad and Bermuda locations will have?  if we went with Hilton, those would be tops on my list (as well as everyone else's ).


----------



## i39249 (Dec 17, 2006)

Have my 2007 HGVC member guide book here.  For the Grand Pacific Marbrisa Resort (Carlsbad, CA) the clubpoint values are listed.  There are two seasons listed.  Platinum and Gold.  For a studio plus during P-3500 G-2500 for a week.  For a 1 bedroom P-4800 G-3400.  For a 2 bedroom P-7000 G-5000.  For a 3 bedroom P-8400 G-5800.  Also, the plus units and premier units will cost you more points, probably for superior view, size and location.


----------



## armlem2 (Dec 17, 2006)

Bxian said:
			
		

> Seth-I have thought about Beach Place and Grande Vista, but the reviews of Beach Place that I have read have not been all that positive.  Since I have heard that it is not all that hard to trade into the Orlando Marriott locations, I had thought that a plat Manor Club  (lock-off) would trade better than an Orlando Marriott.  Also, since Williamsburg is only about a 5 hour drive for us, I thought we might actually stay at MMC every few years. Orlando can be an inexpensive plane ride, but it is still a plane ride away.   I saw a post recently which indicated that a MMC owner had been able to trade into DVC.  Although our kids are older, we enjoy Disney-but would probably want to try to trade into an on-site Disney property if we owned MMC.
> I have a cousin and a good friend who are each Marriott owners (both developer purchases).  My cousin owns a non-plat week at one of the older Orlando Marriotts.  They use theirs mostly to trade for hotel points, but have been able to pull Orlando and Hilton Head at spring break.  Our friends own at Seaview in NJ-they have gotten good trades with their 2 weeks, but I think that is because of the 13 month window.  They own 1 plat and 1 gold at Seaview, and feel that the gold would be basically useless but for the 13 month advantage.
> I would be interested to hear any anecdotal evidence about plat MMC not trading well, as this would be an important consideration for us.  In the Marriott system, the places that I would most like to trade into would be Newport Beach, Hilton Head, Lake Tahoe or Hawaii (but probably in the spring or fall).
> .



I would ask this question over on the Marriott board where there are numerous owners of Manor Club.  It seems to be a favorite of many a tuggers.  In addition, your cousin can't utilize the 13 month window except when he reserves 2 weeks in a row and one week is plat and the other is gold. That probably isn't the reason for his getting good trades, it may just be the Marriott to Marriott advantage.  But I am sure you will get lots of feed back on that too.


----------



## Bxian (Dec 18, 2006)

Thanks-I will try over there as well-I posted here becase I am torn between Hilton and Marriott.  On the Hilton side, does anyone know about the Club Intrawest resorts that wll be avilable to HGVC members next year?  Are they up to HGVC and Marriott standards?  Also, how many HGVC points are needed for a week in a Club Intrwest 2 bedroom?


----------



## Bill4728 (Dec 18, 2006)

AS a CI owner and someone who has stayed in several HGVC and Marriott locations, you'll find the CI resorts on par or better than the HGVC or Marriott. But CI has no mega resorts. Their biggest is Whistler which still isn't that big compared to the mega resorts like the HGVC or MVC orlando, LV  or Hawaii resorts.

Good Luck


----------



## Steve (Dec 19, 2006)

It costs 4800 HGVC points for a platinum week in a 2 bedroom unit at the Club Intrawest locations.  There are four resorts listed in the new 2007 HGVC Member Guide:

1) Palm Desert

2) Sandestin

3)  Whistler

4)  Tremblant

Steve


----------



## Bxian (Dec 21, 2006)

For those of you who are Hilton owners-how easy is it to trade into one of the HGVC affiliate locations (such as Marco Island)?  How far in advance to you have to book via Hilton?  RCI?   If you book less than a week using a Hilton or Hilton affilate, do you have to check in on a Saturday or is any day of the week possible for check-in?


----------



## Bill4728 (Dec 21, 2006)

The TUG advice article has a lot of info on HGVC  LINK  it will help with many of your questions. 

When you use HGVC points to book a week at a HGVC resort, you can book as long or short of stay, starting any day of the week you want.


----------



## Bxian (Dec 21, 2006)

Thnaks Bill-the Advice section answered some of my questions-but not ease of use.  I looked at an older post which seemed to indicate that at some of the affiliates, not all of the units were available to HGVC owners.


----------



## Steve (Dec 21, 2006)

Bxian said:
			
		

> Thnaks Bill-the Advice section answered some of my questions-but not ease of use.  I looked at an older post which seemed to indicate that at some of the affiliates, not all of the units were available to HGVC owners.



This is true...owners at the affiliate resorts in southwest Florida do not have to belong to HGVC...and a lot of them don't.  I didn't join HGVC until after I had owned at Hurricane House for a while.  I'm not sure what the percentages are at the various resorts, but I know that a very large number of owners at the HGVC resorts on Sanibel do not belong.  On Marco Island...including at Club Regency where I own...the percentage of HGVC members is higher and availability is much better.

Steve


----------



## jjking42 (Dec 29, 2006)

Steve said:


> I own a platinum week at Marriott's Manor Club, and I also own two HGVC properties.  So I am somewhat familiar with the options you are considering.  As others have said, Hilton and Marriott have very different timeshare systems.  Hilton is much more flexible, but I think Marriott has far better locations.  I also have found II to be a much better exchange company than RCI.
> 
> One of my resorts, Hurricane House, is dual affiliated with both II and RCI...as well as being part of HGVC.  It truly is the best of all possible worlds.  It is very expensive to own, however, and it really isn't worth the cost unless you like Sanibel Island and plan to use your home week from time to time.
> 
> ...




its funny that steve would say this becasue he owns two hgvc weeks and only one marriott. But the bottom line is hgvc is much more flexible. The sw florida hgvc weeks get you the best of both worlds. RCi, II, and HGVC points.

BUt the maint fee's in florida are getting high and so are the marriotts.


----------

